# Help from Shop-Fox overarm router owners



## Greenman62 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi- I just picked up a Bosch overarm router and I need some guide pins. I have one and it is 1/2" in diameter. I was wondering what the diameter of the Shop-fox pins are. The Shop-Fox is pretty much a copy of the Bosch and Shop mate. Any help would be appreciated. Bill Sterling-Greenman 62


----------



## Greenman62 (Mar 27, 2013)

I just ordered some pins from Grizzly they stock parts for the shop fox. There are several machines that are similar to the Shop fox. I have a Bosch 93940 they also made a 93950. A similar machine was the Router Mate there is one listed on ebay right now. The Leader was made in Canada with a turret stop system and General International is selling one at this time. The reason why I bought a used Bosch is that it is made of Iron instead of Aluminum. It is very heavy I think it weights about 150 lbs. with a 3HP Bosch router. If anyone has any info or history on this I would be glad to know. I have 1988 book Router jigs and fixture and it shows several of these machines. Thanks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bill

Table pins: 3/16" x 1/4", 5/16" x 3/8", 7/16" x 1/2"

25a 25b 25c
http://www.manualslib.com/manual/272888/Grizzly-W1736.html?page=2


----------

